# Nathan W



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

As you can probably tell alot of people take this website as more of a forum. People on here use it as a way to meet new friends, I have met some really great people on here and call a few of them really close friends. And its a shame because alot of really good members have cut bait and left since the sale, maybe they will come back maybe they wont, that probably dont mean much to you cause you can still look at the bottom of the page and it says 13,000 members but thats a big loss for the forum. This is not just a fishing forum its more of a way for friends to communicate in mass. Yeah this forum has 13,000 plus members but there are probably only 500 or so that are regular productive members, and maybe only 100 of that that use the forum everyday to communicate with friends and post fishing report regulary. This is a place where people can come when they need help with a problem or issue, just look at the "Anyone Driving From Pensacola To Orlando" thread. We have had countless get togethers, raised thousands of dollars for charity and loved ones here on this forum, given people a place to stay when they got kicked out of their house, taken disabled war Veterans on fishing trip who may never had the opprtunity, members have given other members kids the chance to harvest their first deer, people have taken others kids to catch their first fish, the list goes on and on. You may think this is just a forum but the people on here are some of the best family you will ever have. I have been on the forum since the beginning and have watched it grow, I like many others have just been sitting back and watching what is taking place and I think everyone is waiting to see what is going to become of the forum. Chris did a great job of building the forum from nothing and its people like us who made it what it is today. Since you are the new owner lets here more about you. And remember total members looks good on paper but active members is what make this a home.

I think we should at least find out more about the person who owns the site now.

What are your intentions of the forum, is it just for business purpose, which Im sure it is?

Do you fish or have you ever been on a boat?

Do you hunt?

Will you be posting fishing reports and participating in post?

Where do you see the forum in 5 years?

If you sell the forum in the future will you at least let the members who made this forum what it is know what the deal is instead of getting blind sided by it one day after the deal is done?

I hope you can see how imprtant this forum is to the members.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I won't quote you....but very well said...and Thanks


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Out with the old in with the new.Im glad to see those super sensitive cry babys leave.Best thing that ever happened.Weeded em out real fast.I noticed since most of the compulsive cry baby's left with the exception of yourself the forum has been awesome and not to mention no more 100 questions a week on the pondering of a turd by you know who.As the ones who left there will be plenty more to fill there place.Dont study to much into man.The forum is going to be what it is no matter what till the day it's gone all together.Chris could have just pulled the plug all together.Maybe he will make a new forum better than this one.Not sure if there is anything in his contract saying he cant.Anyway ill be here till the day it says page cannot be displayed.Not gonna get Butt hurt and go to the other forum cause my feelings were hurt or i was betrayed.CHRIS OR NATHAN DOES NOT OWE ANYONE HERE A DAMN THING and the sooner you guys realize that than the better off you will be.again good riddance to the sensitive individuals.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And like every family there is that Uncle that sits in the corner starring out the window while the rest of the family is having fun socializing.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Splittine said:


> And like every family there is that Uncle that sits in the corner starring out the window while the rest of the family is having fun socializing.


Yeah tell me what that's like for ya.Must suck to have had only 2 friends on this entire forum and looks to me like they left with the other's.What are you waiting for?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Now this is feeling like home again!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey look everybody, Willy's back!


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

First, you need to understand that I'm very familiar with forums, the culture behind them, and what makes them successful. I don't say that to imply that I know what's best in every situation or that I don't make mistakes... and sometimes a lot of them. But I've been involved in running forums for almost 7 years now. I'm not totally ignorant on how this all works. 

I *KNOW *that forums are not about an overall member count and in fact that number is totally irrelevant. What matters is daily activity, which is made up of a much smaller number of members as you stated.
I *KNOW *that forums grow into a family type community where people talk about much more than just the topic at hand. I really don't expect this site to be just about fishing nor would it be a healthy community if that was all that was discussed.
I *KNOW *that what goes into these types of sites to build them up for the ground up and how much sweat and tears goes into it. In fact, I've built up some pretty large sites from scratch. So I understand that this change is hard for a lot of reasons.


There are a lot of goals for this site. The first one was to just fix it and get it off that terrible forum platform it used to be on. In fact, I think that was one of the reasons Chris decided to sell it. There was no good way of getting it off of Instant Forum because no exporter existed and it was full of problems. Users were constantly having problems with the site. That's one of the reasons Chris picked us, because we had the technical ability to fix it and he cared about the community. It took us almost a month to pull it off and had to get some custom code done to do it but finally we have a solid platform.

Overall our goal is to grow this into a great fishing community. The only real difference might be that we try to run family friendly sites and I guess that's a change from the way it used to be run. 

5 year? Hard to say. At some point I'd like to have a lot more features on the site that serve the community well. We have the coding abilities to pull that stuff off. But first we need to get the site stable both from a technical standpoint (which we are almost there) and the community standpoint.

Am I a fisherman? Well, I like to fish and just went on a trip recently to Louisiana to fish in Calcasieu Lake. I caught about 20 fish and had a great time. But I wouldn't call myself an avid fishermen. I'm trying to make more time for it. I don't own a boat although I'm very tempted since I live a couple miles from a lake. I don't hunt but like shooting but again don't have time to do it much. All in all I'm not to interesting and I doubt my involvement here will be anything other than to serve the community by keeping the site running as best we can and keeping it civil. At the end of the day Chris is still the admin and I'm just here to help him out. 

I'm trying to be open and honest but frankly based on how the last few threads have gone I'm sure someone will pull out something I say, mix in the worst intentions, and then have a field day posting about it. That's fine and somewhat expected. But I hope at some point you guys can see that we aren't here to ruin your community but we hope to make it better long term. I think most of the changes we've made so far have been positive. We now have a stable platform that members can actually use thats fast. We just had the family friendly issue that tripped us up and hopefully we can get past that now.

Yes, I see and know how much this community means to you all. I don't take that responsibility lightly.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

there you go chase...and the rest, including myself...

thanks nathan...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

swhiting said:


> Now this is feeling like home again!


Hell ya it is! The back and forth between these two can be epic.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> Out with the old in with the new.Im glad to see those super sensitive cry babys leave.Best thing that ever happened.Weeded em out real fast.I noticed since most of the compulsive cry baby's left with the exception of yourself the forum has been awesome and not to mention no more 100 questions a week on the pondering of a turd by you know who.As the ones who left there will be plenty more to fill there place.Dont study to much into man.The forum is going to be what it is no matter what till the day it's gone all together.Chris could have just pulled the plug all together.Maybe he will make a new forum better than this one.Not sure if there is anything in his contract saying he cant.Anyway ill be here till the day it says page cannot be displayed.Not gonna get Butt hurt and go to the other forum cause my feelings were hurt or i was betrayed.CHRIS OR NATHAN DOES NOT OWE ANYONE HERE A DAMN THING and the sooner you guys realize that than the better off you will be.again good riddance to the sensitive individuals.
> ]


Some of those same people you are dogging probably supported your kid and girlfriend while you spent time in jail. I've never really given your posts too much thought b/c I know you are just an asshole pot stirrer, but to believe that you would sit there and post that after how much support you have gotten from the people of this forum.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not really seeing what the big deal is or why people would leave because of a change in ownership -- aside from the fact that this place is now easy to access on the iphone.

Still the same pack of retards as before, myself included.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Some of those same people you are dogging probably supported your kid and girlfriend while you spent time in jail. I've never really given your posts too much thought b/c I know you are just an asshole pot stirrer, but to believe that you would sit there and post that after how much support you have gotten from the people of this forum.



You're surprised at this? It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> You're surprised at this? It was only a matter of time.


No, not surprised...just wanted to get the point across.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

pack of tards...hahahahahahahahahahahaha. dang you're funny Joe. I wanna hunt with you for just that!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> No, not surprised...just wanted to get the point across.


You really have no point.I know who those people were and the original intent was not to help me but to help my son.Do you want a pat on the back becuause you lent a helping hand.DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY FAVORS AND HELP I HAVE GAVE PEOPLE HERE IN ALL THE 5 YEARS i have been a member.Do you think i give a shit to add in my oh god i helped you out now you have a different opinion than so blah blah.Get over it and yourselves.I never asked ANY OF YOU for anything and never expected a damn thing.It was not for me it was for cortney and my son so if you felt the need to help someone and than throw it back in there face than shame on you.I never wanted anything and asked her not to because i felt it would keep a big part of me being me from being me.Yes i know i can be a douchebag but on the same note to those who deserve it.I had a supposedly friend of mine tell me in order for me to go fishing with him he eeded my girlfriends permission.WTF this is the kind of stupid mentality of the idiots here and was actually one of the first people who blew up on chris when he announced he was selling.I know who my friends are and they know they can count on me for anything they need and i would never thow it back in there face.Dont expect some big magical change from me because im no different than i was when i came here 5 years ago.I have learned to get along with some for the most part.Whoever gave my son and cortney anything and think you were tricked or did it for the wrong reasons be a man and step up and i will be glad to return whatever gift you sent.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> You're surprised at this? It was only a matter of time.


+1
Hey Joe get up with me and lets go fishing soon.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> You're surprised at this? It was only a matter of time.


Now that were on the same page lets see how many threads you follow of mine to chime in with your typical grammar tickets,smart ass remarks and gayness.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Nathan, you meant "disfunctional family friendly" right?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> You really have no point.I know who those people were and the original intent was not to help me but to help my son.Do you want a pat on the back becuause you lent a helping hand.DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY FAVORS AND HELP I HAVE GAVE PEOPLE HERE IN ALL THE 5 YEARS i have been a member.Do you think i give a shit to add in my oh god i helped you out now you have a different opinion than so blah blah.Get over it and yourselves.I never asked ANY OF YOU for anything and never expected a damn thing.It was not for me it was for cortney and my son so if you felt the need to help someone and than throw it back in there face than shame on you.I never wanted anything and asked her not to because i felt it would keep a big part of me being me from being me.Yes i know i can be a douchebag but on the same note to those who deserve it.I had a supposedly friend of mine tell me in order for me to go fishing with him he eeded my girlfriends permission.WTF this is the kind of stupid mentality of the idiots here and was actually one of the first people who blew up on chris when he announced he was selling.I know who my friends are and they know they can count on me for anything they need and i would never thow it back in there face.Dont expect some big magical change from me because im no different than i was when i came here 5 years ago.I have learned to get along with some for the most part.Whoever gave my son and cortney anything and think you were tricked or did it for the wrong reasons be a man and step up and i will be glad to return whatever gift you sent.


Just so there's no misunderstanding...I didn't do anything for you or lend any helping hand or any favors so I'm not throwing anything in your face except to point out that you are an ungrateful prick.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHA!! Hall you're AWESOME!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nathan, many thanks to you and your crew, the site is much faster, and user friendly and I for one expect it to only get better. I would encourage you to look past the ones who can't or won't accept change and continue to keep the rest of us in mind, FINE JOB !


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> Just so there's no misunderstanding...I didn't do anything for you or lend any helping hand or any favors so I'm not throwing anything in your face except to point out that you are an ungrateful prick.


And again did you hear me call or say anything to anyone that has helped me?Again i know who my friends are.Do you pay my bills,put food on my table or hump my ol lady?Well that pretty much sums up that i dont give a turd about you,give a mosses tit about who helps you,who you are,or anything else.Why is my personal background so important to you when i simply said what i said in my first post.It all falls back to Nosy ass men acting like old ladys,bitching and moaning about this forum that and this and oh my butt hurts and blah blah.Would you like me to write a list of all i have done for people here?I can assure i have more in gas money going out and helping people than the whole entire 250 my son got for christmas.Did i thank all those people yes i did.Did you hear or ever know of me once throwing back in anyone's face any good deed i have done for them?You have no idea the amount of time and effort i have put into people here.I dont talk about it and ask them the same.I dont roll like that.Anyone who knows me always knows where im coming from.I am far from ungreatful and the fact you even called me that shows how much you really know me.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> HAHA!! Hall you're AWESOME!


Just doing what I can to spice things up a little...it's been slow lately on the forum and I'm bored in a hotel room.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> HAHA!! Hall you're AWESOME!


Good to see you crawl out from the wood works.Are you EVER
going to replace my broken rod from last year?The one you told me it would take 3 months to order?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

-=desperado=- said:


> and again did you hear me call or say anything to anyone that has helped me?again i know who my friends are.do you pay my bills,put food on my table or hump my ol lady?well that pretty much sums up that i dont give a turd about you,give a mosses tit about who helps you,who you are,or anything else.why is my personal background so important to you when i simply said what i said in my first post.it all falls back to nosy ass men acting like old ladys,bitching and moaning about this forum that and this and oh my butt hurts and blah blah.would you like me to write a list of all i have done for people here?i can assure i have more in gas money going out and helping people than the whole entire 250 my son got for christmas.did i thank all those people yes i did.did you hear or ever know of me once throwing back in anyone's face any good deed i have done for them?you have no idea the amount of time and effort i have put into people here.i dont talk about it and ask them the same.i dont roll like that.anyone who knows me always knows where im coming from.i am far from ungreatful and the fact you even called me that shows how much you really know me.


*
*****warning!!!!******

*douche bag is present*

******warning!!!!******


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> *
> *****warning!!!!******
> 
> *douche bag is present*
> ...


What would the forum be without my biggest fan following my every post and thread.I would love my balls back whenever you are ready to get off them.You actually learn to draw yet or you still doing cut and paste graphics?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> *
> *****warning!!!!******
> 
> *douche bag is present*
> ...



"get a job, you [email protected]#[email protected]'N slob, is all he replied" ---sublime


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh the silence whenever i bring up the defective jigging rod i purchased from Hot Spots and than broke on the first fish i caught,Bring it in and they put some half ass oversized tip on it and told me it would be 2 -3 months before they could get another one.Give me a break.Answer the simple question after 3 phone calls.Are you ever going to replace my rod?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> What would the forum be without my biggest fan following my every post and thread.I would love my balls back whenever you are ready to get off them.You actually learn to draw yet or you still doing cut and paste graphics?


awww willy i see you and omega are posting on the same subject so which one of you has the other bent over and gets to type first? you still doing that shitty ass stucco work or have you moved on to doing your lifelong dream...head tattoo artist at the trailer park and laundromat ...glad to see you have goals and dreams in life big man...when you gonna try out again for your favorite tv show?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha yea you arent getting that rod replaced.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> awww willy i see you and omega are posting on the same subject so which one of you has the other bent over and gets to type first? you still doing that shitty ass stucco work or have you moved on to doing your lifelong dream...head tattoo artist at the trailer park and laundromat ...glad to see you have goals and dreams in life big man...when you gonna try out again for your favorite tv show?
> YouTube - COPS Theme Song - Bad Boys


wow you were quick on your feet.I can assure you Ive made more money scratching tats in the past 2 weeks than your half ass graphics that you copy and paste.You have NO artistic abilty whatsoever.You wish you had the talent in your whole body that i had in 1 finger.I realize your jealousy and envy must really eat at you.I actually get paid for what i do and imagine having an artistic field to fall back on unlike your ass driving to panama city to dig ditches for side work (didnt think i knew about that huh)LMAO.Jealousy is a bitch >Maybe 1 day i will teach you how to draw so you can stop doing COPY AND PASTE GRAPHICS SIDEWORK AND CLEANING OUT YOUR GRANDMAS COLOsTO BAG to go buy some gulps to catch more trashfish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cmon ya'LL, DON'T STOP NOW!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

You have to bring the rod back for us to replace it. I don't remember what was wrong with it, but if it's a new tip that sounds fairly simple. What I do remember is that you beat us down to cost on it, a incredible deal as I recall, and now you bash me on the forum about it. I guess it's true what they say about no good deed going unpunished. I would be happy for you to bring the rod back for an exchange or refund. 

That will be your last transaction at my store. After we make right our "lack of customer service" for you you are no longer welcome in my store. We already had to put up with you coming in and getting into a sreaming tantrum with Chris when you were on your anti-pier campaign. That type of behavior is far from accpetable and our customers should not be subject to your disrespect and lack of self control.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nathan, can you get that 'box of popcorn" icon back? man, I feel at home again! Thanks guys........


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

Realtor said:


> nathan, can you get that 'box of popcorn" icon back? man, I feel at home again! Thanks guys........


This guy is an option :watching:

Just have to click the "MORE" link.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ahhhh...home sweet home...see what you done gone and did splittine?...

let it ride clyde...nobody's right and nobody's wrong...we got the forum back to working right and hopefully, there'll be plenty of fishing, hunting, need a ride, politics, etc...coming soon...

peace out!!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> You have to bring the rod back for us to replace it. I don't remember what was wrong with it, but if it's a new tip that sounds fairly simple. What I do remember is that you beat us down to cost on it, a incredible deal as I recall, and now you bash me on the forum about it. I guess it's true what they say about no good deed going unpunished. I would be happy for you to bring the rod back for an exchange or refund.
> 
> That will be your last transaction at my store. After we make right our "lack of customer service" for you you are no longer welcome in my store. We already had to put up with you coming in and getting into a sreaming tantrum with Chris when you were on your anti-pier campaign. That type of behavior is far from accpetable and our customers should not be subject to your disrespect and lack of self control.


Good thing im not welcome back somewhere that i never visit after my bad experience.YOUR full of shit and you know it.Tell me that to my face and we will have a fallen out i can assure you.Me and Chris was having a civil discusssion but im sure you can blow it out of proportion all you want just like everything else.YOUR a liar and ill tell you to your face your a liar .I never beat you down to anything.You sold me the rod for 20 less than your jacked up price anyway after i already bought some POS guidelines ,lots of bait and ice etc when you guys first opened. and some other stuff from your Crap HOLE glamour store.I will be sure to come visit tommorrow and bring that rod and i can assure you wont have to worry about me coming back.You all talk SHIT behind your customers backs.I knew your STORE WAS A JOKE WHEN I PERSONALLY WITTNESSED YOU HAND SPOOLING PENN 80W'S AFTER THE STORE WAS CLOSED.Please deny that.If a customer brought me 80W's and asked me to spool them i would honestly have told them my spooler was broke and sent them to a more qualified person.Those were tournement gear and you compromised a customers hard work for your personal gain.Thought i would let that go but i felt the need to share.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> wow you were quick on your feet.I can assure you Ive made more money scratching tats in the past 2 weeks than your half ass graphics that you copy and paste.You have NO artistic abilty whatsoever.You wish you had the talent in your whole body that i had in 1 finger.I realize your jealousy and envy must really eat at you.I actually get paid for what i do and imagine having an artistic field to fall back on unlike your ass driving to panama city to dig ditches for side work (didnt think i knew about that huh)LMAO.Jealousy is a bitch >Maybe 1 day i will teach you how to draw so you can stop doing COPY AND PASTE GRAPHICS SIDEWORK AND CLEANING OUT YOUR GRANDMAS COLOsTO BAG to go buy some gulps to catch more trashfish.


I'm far from jealous of you...and as far as you being farrrrr more talented than I and artwork then why didn't you draw your own up?? You wanted something simple and plain...that's what you got...guess all the hillbillies in the trailer are real happy with your lick and sticks you have been doing....let's see some free hand from start to finish


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> I'm far from jealous of you...and as far as you being farrrrr more talented than I and artwork then why didn't you draw your own up?? You wanted something simple and plain...that's what you got...guess all the hillbillies in the trailer are real happy with your lick and sticks you have been doing....let's see some free hand from start to finish


And again were not even on the same level.Cannot argue with stupid.I have plenty of rough drawings and free hands.Does the shark logo for clay ring a bell?How come you never come to any forum get togethers or partys.Do you even get invited?Do you have more friends here besides Garbo and Fatboy Splittine?Answer me honestly.Ill make a deal with you bro.We call a truce and ill give you a free Tat of what you have always wanted.What do ta say.Heres a rough scetch of what we talked about.I did like you and cut and pasted


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, this is awesome!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

thats some funny sh|tt right there


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> Good thing im not welcome back somewhere that i never visit after my bad experience.YOUR full of shit and you know it.Tell me that to my face and we will have a fallen out i can assure you.Me and Chris was having a civil discusssion but im sure you can blow it out of proportion all you want just like everything else.YOUR a liar and ill tell you to your face your a liar .I never beat you down to anything.You sold me the rod for 20 less than your jacked up price anyway after i already bought some POS guidelines ,lots of bait and ice etc when you guys first opened. and some other stuff from your Crap HOLE glamour store.I will be sure to come visit tommorrow and bring that rod and i can assure you wont have to worry about me coming back.You all talk SHIT behind your customers backs.I knew your STORE WAS A JOKE WHEN I PERSONALLY WITTNESSED YOU HAND SPOOLING PENN 80W'S AFTER THE STORE WAS CLOSED.Please deny that


First of all it would be hard for me to have lied to you about your rod since I have never spoken to you about it. You must have talked to someone else. 

Second you mentioned in the other thread you started you paid $200 for the rod. The price on the rod (a Star Jigging Rod) was $300, the difference being more than $20.

Third, and I feel silly for explaining this, we had our brand new line machine break down 3 times this year. So yes, heaven forbid the disgrace, we hand spooled some reels this year. HAHA you caught us, you caught the tator!

Fourth, people don't normally scream and yell when they have a civil disscussion.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I see you edited your post saying that hand winding 80's is some low life move that "compromised" our customers. Do you even know what an 80w is? One of the best offshore professional captain's I know hand winds ALL the line on his trolling rods and will not allow it to be machine wound.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> First of all it would be hard for me to have lied to you about your rod since I have never spoken to you about it. You must have talked to someone else.
> 
> Second you mentioned in the other thread you started you paid $200 for the rod. The price on the rod (a Star Jigging Rod) was $300, the difference being more than $20.
> 
> ...



First off you wasnt even there when me and Chris had the discussion.It was me Chris and Big mouth John standing there with that dope depressed look on his face with his head down just enough to still see his huge ass teeth.(BIG TALKER ON THE FORUM ON MOUTH ARREST IN PERSON)Secondly that rod was priced at 200 dollars and you only knocked 20 maybe 30 off it.NO Star jigging rod on the planet would retail at 300 so again your full of shit.AND IT WAS YOU WHO SOLD ME THE POS ROD.Not your mammy or Chris or buggz bunny but you.I brought it in after you told me to.I drove it all the way to your store and after i got there you told me it was a 2- 3 month order but i still needed it.YOU NEVER ORDERED THE NEW ROD AFTER 3 ATTEMPTS TO GET A NEW ONE.8 inches broke off the tip.

At least you manned up and admitted to hand spooling tournement 80'w's.Maybe if the line dug on a Good fish they will have a reasonable explanation instead of some BS excuse like it will be 2 -3 months to order


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I see you edited your post saying that hand winding 80's is some low life move that "compromised" our customers. Do you even know what an 80w is? One of the best offshore professional captain's I know hand winds ALL the line on his trolling rods and will not allow it to be machine wound.


I would agree but i know who spooled em and they didnt give a rats ass.Difference beween the captian spooling his own gear and paying someone else that already is blowing smoke up your ass in the first place.Kinda like no one watches your kids the way you do.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I can recommend some great tackle stores if you would like, just please don't tell them I sent you.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I can recommend some great tackle stores if you would like, just please don't tell them I sent you.


How much you lease that building for?After this winter ill be looking for a shop to get setup in.Ill keep riding by looking for a for rent sign on it.Great location.Keep em coming bro.I got some for ya.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

WILL! you're back to your old ways!!! i think it's awesome! lots of name calling i can see, that's not really how i would go about it, but whatever floats your boat!!! how is that ole bertram anyways???

please act like a decent white person! is that so much to ask???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> How much you lease that building for?After this winter ill be looking for a shop to get setup in.Ill keep riding by looking for a for rent sign on it.Great location.Keep em coming bro.I got some for ya.


probably about 15x as much as the rent for your trailer.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

John B. said:


> WILL! you're back to your old ways!!! i think it's awesome! lots of name calling i can see, that's not really how i would go about it, but whatever floats your boat!!! how is that ole bertram anyways???
> 
> please act like a decent white person! is that so much to ask???


Bertrams is as good as your No Boat.I know you like to crack jokes on it.Maybe one day Matt will give you a 50 cent raise and you can afford one so i can crack jokes on yours also.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd rather spend my money on something worthwhile, such as a house??? i'd much rather have a nice house and truck, than a shit kicker bertram and a trailer, but that's your decision... KEEP ON LIVING THE DREAM!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have found members of the PFF to be most helpful. 
Think about the members who have done charitable things, like those who have volunteered and taken the initiative to help out. Like with Chandlers situation, or offered advice and assistance to newbies. 
I think that before I would go beating someone down like Splittine, I would consider what he has done that reflects favorably on the overall reputation of the PFF.
And we also look forward to hearing about your contributions to the PFF as well.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

John B. said:


> probably about 15x as much as the rent for your trailer.


Dont even joke dude.YOU work at a tackle shop for a little above min wageYou cant afford rent on a trailer thats why your forced to live in a shithole apartment with friends and girlfriends LMAO.No worrys man.After your shop closes i might have an opening for you.I can guarantee anyone affiliated with your store wont be hired at any tackle shop in this state.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Shithole trailer, shithole apartment, what's the difference?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

what are you talking about Willis?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> I can guarantee anyone affiliated with your store wont be hired at any tackle shop in this state.


I think there's probably one or two stores who would give me a chance!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

John B. said:


> i'd rather spend my money on something worthwhile, such as a house??? i'd much rather have a nice house and truck, than a shit kicker bertram and a trailer, but that's your decision... KEEP ON LIVING THE DREAM!!!


You have never even seen or riden in my boat first off.And if you had any kind of money you would get them fuked up teeth fixed that look like you been eating rock sandwiches your whole life.Im surprised with as big as a mouth as you have no one has helped you out already


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

-=Desperado=- said:


> You have never even seen or riden in my boat first off.And if you had any kind of money you would get them fuked up teeth fixed that look like you been eating rock sandwiches your whole life.Im surprised with as big as a mouth as you have no one has helped you out already


Watch it now, they take things like that as "threats" up there


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

There's got to be one tackle store in the state that would hire me, I mean damn it's a big state! 

What makes you think our store will be gone anytime soon?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nathan gonna get ya'll.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

This sure ain't family friendly


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What the fuck is this fucking shit all about? Motherfuck and shit God damn! What the hell bitches and tits. Bullshit crap tacos.

I'm really just testing the cuss word software, I didn't have anything constructive to add.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess it doesn't work.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think you passed.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> There's got to be one tackle store in the state that would hire me, I mean damn it's a big state!
> 
> What makes you think our store will be gone anytime soon?


Here let me draw you a map.You think BP money is going to last forevor>?Good luck dude


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> What the fuck is this fucking shit all about? Motherfuck and shit God damn! What the hell bitches and tits. Bullshit crap tacos.
> 
> I'm really just testing the cuss word software, I didn't have anything constructive to add.


this is really going to bake you noodle. Try saying the "n" word.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

******


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> What the fuck is this fucking shit all about? Motherfuck and shit God damn! What the hell bitches and tits. Bullshit crap tacos.
> 
> I'm really just testing the cuss word software, I didn't have anything constructive to add.


 Good Lord...:notworthy:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> this is really going to bake you noodle. Try saying the "n" word.


So I can type fucking shit tacos all day long but if I try to type Nathan it gets blocked? What kind of ****** shit is that?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, THAT "n" word.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

******s


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

BINGO!!! bwahahahaha


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel that my rights have been violated. ******


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> So I can type fucking shit tacos all day long but if I try to type Nathan it gets blocked? What kind of ****** shit is that?


Your a wierd dude.You till sporting that chester wierd goteee hiding behind trees at the playground look or you get cleaned up?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Well Willie what puts me at ease is knowing people like you have us in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks for pulling for us buddy! 

Joe, did your test pass or fail?


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

N= Ninja


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I feel that my rights have been violated. ******


hey arent you that ****** guy?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

evening omega. My N I G G E R


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nathan, can you get that 'box of popcorn" icon back? man, I feel at home again! Thanks guys........


Here you go Jim...just like one big happy dysfunctional family again...
View attachment 9072
and I'll throw this one in just because I can...
View attachment 9069
and this is just a freebie...
View attachment 9070


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Willis,

I wish you well in the jailhouse tat industry. I still got the goatee, I've been growing it since 95 and it's finally starting come in. I can shave any time, you'll still only come up to my shoulder.

Nathan,
Did Chris warn you about stuff like this? I wish Will hadn't deleted all his old posts that one time. There were some really nice ones.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Willis,
> 
> I wish you well in the jailhouse tat industry. I still got the goatee, I've been growing it since 95 and it's finally starting come in. I can shave any time, you'll still only come up to my shoulder.
> 
> ...


Jail House Tattoos are only if there done in jail.Come up to your shoulders are you serious dude.Your built like a toothpick house and im sure you would snap just as easy.There you go wishing and hoping things about me.Get off my balls chump.How many times do i have to tell you i dont want you like that.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Your not kidding Joe!

Let me help. Will meet the new forum owner.....new forum owner meet Will. After you deal with him for a while you may want to give the forum back!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good eye Willber. I'm skinny, you got me.

Snap? Oh poor Will, don't go back to threatening people. It wont work out for you.

You're what 5 foot 6? 200+ 

Sooo....you're fat. There you go! 

Who wins? What's my prize? I still can't say ****** but I can say fuckapotamus.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Good eye Willber. I'm skinny, you got me.
> 
> Snap? Oh poor Will, don't go back to threatening people. It wont work out for you.
> 
> ...


lol yeah im fat...im 5 6 also lol and i also live in a trailer.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that we got that all figured out ...


Who's getting banned first from the new, new, new forum? 

It's three news right? There was the first one, then Chris moved it, then that wonky thing that didn't work and now this big love fest.

At least I can still say fuck. No ******s here, but motherfuckers for everyone!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Now that we got that all figured out ...
> 
> 
> Who's getting banned first from the new, new, new forum?
> ...


Do you ever STFU


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> Do you ever STFU



Fuck no, ******.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Fuck no, ******.


You really think you know me huh.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

God I hope not.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, don't start another bitchfest guys cause you know chris had the "alert" button at the top of each page that either he or one of the 4 mods would pull the plug...

so, don't go crying about censorship...i know ya'll are trying his/their patience...you will succeed...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> God I hope not.


You obviously dont.Naw you really dont,Nuff said


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on guys, let it go.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL, this new forum just might work .

I'm starting to feel right at home .


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*That's right!!!*



Baitcaster said:


> LOL, this new forum just might work .
> 
> I'm starting to feel right at home .


It's getting better.
Now..... we need to start some rumors about this "Nathan" guy (if that's his real name)

MAYBE ... he's heir to the massive hotdog fortune and JUST does forums for fun???

Or MAYBE he is that actor in one of those Twilight films (I hate that crap)

But I bet he's just a guy trying to make a buck and keep folks happy.

Like all of us.

Peace out.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> You obviously dont.Naw you really dont,Nuff said


:clapping: Does that mean you're shutting up?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am pissed at myself for reading all this stupid sh-t and wasting my time. Hot Spots- I'll be in to buy stuff and good luck. Nathan- I am sorry this is happening to your forum, but if you search my name I think you will see I post some reports and try to contribute. Normal people- tight lines. People arguing- set up a time and just fight it out man to man. Have someone video the fight so I can watch it. Done.


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude this is so much better than the bikini thread. Lets see them get a thread like this over at the imitation fishing forum.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

:laughing: I think I joined the right forum :hammer2:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang yall, GOOD MORNING!

next time i feel bad about my wife calling me a azzhole ill just pull up this thread and feel alright.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

With little fishing going on, Its just like winter around here. If we can get Drew (OMEGA) started up it might feel like Xmas.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Couldn't think of nuttin' better...
Brent


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

Well..... this has certainly gotten off topic huh? 

I think I answered the questions that were posed to me and if I missed anything I apologize. I was trying to be as up front as possible. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me or ask away in another thread. Thanks.

I've had a few requests that this thread be closed and I have to agree... I'm sure the haters will have a field day over the first locked thread but I think this is deserving of it.

Thanks


----------

